
Keras vs. PyTorch: Alien vs. Predator recognition with transfer learning - stared
https://deepsense.ai/keras-vs-pytorch-avp-transfer-learning/
======
stared
Author here.

Step-by-step introduction to transfer learning - a practical way of using deep
learning for image recognition. No more cats and dogs - we use an
extraterrestrial dataset!

And - Keras vs PyTorch, side-by-side, to see API and philosophical
differences. Which is better?

Repo: [https://github.com/deepsense-ai/Keras-PyTorch-AvP-
transfer-l...](https://github.com/deepsense-ai/Keras-PyTorch-AvP-transfer-
learning)

Play with code: [https://www.kaggle.com/pmigdal/alien-vs-predator-
images/kern...](https://www.kaggle.com/pmigdal/alien-vs-predator-
images/kernels)

